
Need a Nap in San Francisco? - kernelcurry
http://www.dozesf.com/
======
drmarkrbaker
I though it was going to be a real service - and one I'd dearly pay for (since
I often run 18+ days with meetings stacked end to end and cross timezones).
However trying to sleep in public on something like a coach class airline seat
is not an option - it's like trying to sleep in McDonalds. What these guys
need to do is create a day room exchange - a sort of AirBnB by the half hour
or maybe day rooms.

------
sixQuarks
Just pay an uber to take you around the block a few times, nap in the back
seat.

~~~
legitster
Or go to a movie theater.

------
legitster
This sounds like a joke from Silicon Valley.

~~~
xlm1717
It sounds like a joke, but there are so many times I wish I had something like
this near my office!

~~~
legitster
My whole life I have been napping for free like a sucker.

~~~
xlm1717
Hey, if I could get a napping desk (and be allowed to nap during the middle of
the day) I would be all over that. As it stands, if I want a nap in the middle
of the day, I would need to go to the car during lunch break, which isn't
exactly that comfortable.

------
yannovitch
Pay for nap ? WaDaF __*????

